# ακροκιβώτιο



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2009)

Ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται; Κάποιο είδος cable termination είναι, αλλά ψάχνω κάτι όσο πιο συγκεκριμένο γίνεται.

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=ακροκιβώτιο&btnG=Αναζήτηση&meta=


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2009)

Αυτό: *cable termination box*;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Βιαστικός περαστικός, δυστυχώς.

Ένα που θα κοιτάξεις είναι το _(cable) termination box_.

Μαζί με το termination box, δες και το _terminal box_.

Σκυτάλη!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2009)

Καλησπέρα ξανά,

το πρόβλημα με το κιβώτιο είναι ότι δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι όντως κιβώτιο και γιατί λέγεται κιβώτιο. Οι εικόνες στο Google λένε άλλα αντί άλλων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μαζί με το termination box, δες και το _terminal box_.


Κυκλοφορεί και ο όρος *κιβώτιο ακροδεκτών*.


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 25, 2009)

Junction box


----------

